# Augusta layout 2007



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

Am seriously considering buying an Augusta(my first MH! ), but the one i have had a look around differs quite a lot from layouts i see on the net for this model. The one i have seen has a forward facing sofa with seatbelts behind the 2 front swivel seats as well as a side sofa. The ones i have seen on the net all seem to have two sofas oposite each other at the front ie only 2 belted seats. Was this layout an option for a short time?

I would welcome any info on this chaps.

Thanks for the info!

Steve


----------



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

Turns out the first owner had it custom made by Autocruise to this layout. Has the best of both worlds, 4 belted forward facing seats, but can still be made up to a double bed like the original layout.

I bought it anyway!

Steve


----------



## Noobie (Oct 9, 2010)

Turns out the first owner had it custom made by Autocruise to this layout. Has the best of both worlds, 4 belted forward facing seats, but can still be made up to a double bed like the original layout.

I bought it anyway!

Steve


----------

